# Few squirrels



## sportsman94 (Jan 13, 2017)

Ive been telling myself I was gonna try to shoot a few squirrels all deer season long. Just never could bring myself to go do it while the season was in. Spent a few hours in the woods yesterday afternoon and had these to show for it. I forgot how much fun it is to hunt these things. If i had a .22 sighted in I could have got a few more but the scatter gun still made it fun. Thanks for looking


----------



## 660griz (Jan 13, 2017)

Very nice. Gearing up for a squirrel hunt at the end of the month. I haven't been in ages. Looking forward to breaking out the rimfires.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 13, 2017)

Good job!! Looks like you will have a good supper in the near future!


----------



## RJR (Jan 14, 2017)

Congrats on a good hunt!


----------



## vin-man (Jan 27, 2017)

Was thinking the same thing during deer season, sportsman94. Going to try and shoot a few this afternoon with my Rossi .22. Wind is kinda strong, but today is my only day off work this week, so we will see what happens.


----------

